# Trip To Ireland 2003



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

TRIP TO IRELAND 1st June to 2nd July 2003

SCOTLAND. STRANRAER C/L Calvert’s 6miles N of Stranraer Good C/L 
1st June £5.50
Crossing “Stena Caledonia”
IRELAND 

NI Co Antrim 
No.1 BALLYMONEY “Drumaheglis Marina & Caravan Park” (In C’van Club Bk)
2nd & 3rd June £12 .80 Excellent Site DisAfac 1st Class

Co Donegal
No.2 PORT SALON “Knockalla C & C Park” page 21
4th June €21 =£15.75 OK…. Impersonal …. NODisAfac


No.3 BRUCKLESS “Gallaghers Hostel,Tents & Motorhomes”
5th June € 18=£13.50 friendly, very clean but no hot water in basins. NODisAfac

Co Donegal
No.4 KILLYBEGS “Patsy’s Motorcaravan Stopover(+c’vans and tents) New site 2k 
6th June €10 =£7.50 West of Killybegs. Portaloo (clean), water and dump. NODisAfac
Well lit at night and superb views. 

Co Mayo 
No.5 BALLINA “Belleek C & C Park” page 53
7th & 8th June €16.40 =£12.30 Friendly, helpful,clean well laid out and maintained site. . Waste water drain at each hardstanding 
Very Satisfactory.DisAfac
Equal Best site of our trip all things considered. 
Co Mayo
No.6 ACHILL ISLAND “ Seal Caves C & C Park” page57
9th June € 16.90 =£12.68 Some what dilapidated and basic. NO DisAfac. 

Co Mayo 
No. 7 LEENANE (near, to west of) Killarly Cruises carpark, near the entrance .
10th June “wild Spot” No facilities …none needed…quiet and pleasant.

Co Galway 
No.8 KYLESALIA On the pier…harbour wall . No facilities, overlooked by private house.
11th June “Wild Spot”. Well lit at night. Recommended by a local.

Co.Clare 
No.9 DOOLIN “Nagle’s C& C Park” page 9
12th June €16.50 = £12.38 DisA in LADIES Toilet Block. WC only, NO shower
good grey water dump, easy chem. Disp’l

Co Clare 
No.10 COROFIN “Corofin Village C Park” page 5
13th,14th&15th June € 17.5 = £13.13 DisA OK. Grey water dump by bucket.
Probably equal best site .
C0.Kerry
No.11 FENIT Car park at pier root, not far from a Public toilet which is locked 2100 
16th June “Wild Spot” until 0900. Opposite pleasant café. Good stopover.

Co Kerry
No.12 BALLYDAVID Public car park across the road from “Old Pier Restaurant”
17th June “Wild Spot” High class meals in restaurant..we had evening meal there.

Co Kerry 
No 13 CAHERDANIEL “Wave Crest” C Park” page31
18th June € 20 = £15 Nice site with good views. NO DisAfac.




Co Cork 
No. 14 Beara GARNISH POINT near the Post Office and on grass away from pier root . 19th June “Wild Spot” Advised by postman. Beautiful spot. Should have stayed another night.

Co Cork
No15 MIZZEN HEAD Vistor Centre East end of large car park. No facilities. 
2oth June “Wild Spot” Investigated centre next day. Far too many steps and too far to walk to Lt Ho.

Co Cork
No. 16 GARRETTSTOWN Nr Kinsale “Garrettstown House Holiday Park” page 16
21st &22nd June € 16 = £12 Pleasant well laid out site. DisAfac NO.. only 
concession was one toilet had a wide door…nothing else.!!!

Co Tipperary
No.17 NEWTOWN (glen of Aherlow) “Glen of Aherlow C & C Park”
23rd & 24th June €18 = £13.50 Site opened 2002 .Immaculate facilities. Very 
pleasant owner, good views . DisAfac NOT yet built!!!. Not in ICC .

Co Kilkenny
No. 18 BENNETTSBRIDGE “Nore Valley C & C Park” page 49
25th & 26th June €15.50= £11.63 Good family run site. DisAfac..toilet Ok shower 
hand grab bar.

Co Wicklow
No 19 DONARD “Moat Farm C & C park” page80
27th & 28th June €18 =£13.50 Pleasant enough site. DisA shower OK toilet ordinary.

NI Co Down
No.20 DOWNPATRICK “Delamonte Country Park” C and CC Site 
29th,30th June 1st July £ 12.80 (Age Concession Member) First Class site inc DisA fac.
Good for Mourne Mountains and Strangford Lough area 

NB Converted € to £ at( average for us) 75 p for 1 euro
Ferry “ Stena Caledonia” the slow (and cheaper) mainly freight ferry from Stranrear to 
Belfast which was satisfactory and return tickets booked through C & CC
Dis A Facs The finest ones, without doubt, were the CC and CCC sites in NI


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Just planning a trip to Ireland so pleased to see this..thanks for posting the details


----------

